

Plugin allows inline PDFs for Firefox - timr
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/06/18/firefox-mac-pdf-allows-in-line-pdfs-for-firefox/

======
Xichekolas
Am I the only one that doesn't mind opening up pdfs in evince?

Sure, when I used Acrobat, pdfs used to be slow and annoying and hard to
highlight, etc. But it really seems like a problem that stopped existing a
couple years ago.

~~~
nertzy
This is a Mac-only plugin, so I think evince doesn't really apply.

Most Mac users would probably rather use the built-in PDF libraries, which
form the basis of Mac OS X's graphics system. They are well implemented, fast,
and work great without the mess of plugin chrome you get from Adobe Reader.
And the output looks great.

It's all about preventing people from needing to context-switch into
application-switching and file management just to view a document.

~~~
Xichekolas
<http://evince.darwinports.com/>

But yeah, I guess if OS X has good built in pdf support, why not use it, so I
can see the appeal on those grounds.

------
gizmo
Yay for strongly coupled components. After all, when your pdf-reader crashes
it _should_ take your online banking session down with it.

Browsers need to go to the one-process-per-web-page model if they ever want to
be taken seriously. The whole concept of multiple (possibly hostile) apps
living in the same memory space is madness. If you keep finding vulnerability
after vulnerability, guess what? You're doing it wrong. And with a decoupled,
bare-bones approach to browsing advancements such as local inter-page
communication become feasible, because the security model can be so much
simpler.

Situation: 1 browser, N pdf-reader like plugins. Result: not only can
vulnerabilities in the pdf-reader affect the browser, a vulnerability in, say,
flash, can affect the pdf-reader. So every component can affect every other
component. Good luck with that.

~~~
sah
Did you really mean to suggest that web browsers aren't taken seriously?

I agree that one-process-per-web-page is at least a good metaphor, but I'm not
sure those necessarily have to be real OS processes. If the OS can keep
processes from stepping on each other's toes, why can't the browser do the
same thing for web pages on its own?

------
lpgauth
I had been looking for this. Switched from safari to run firebug and was
really missing that feature.

